# Sent my first bomb today



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

:boom:


Even though I am well short of the 90 days, someone was nice enough to give me the address I wanted, thank you again.
Promise...my bombs will HURT!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Way to go. Keep in mind this is another slippery slope....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yep - I've said before I don't know whats more fun = bombing or smoking cigars. Once you start you'll never go back - congrats on your first one!.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats... Beware once you start you can't stop and there a repercussions... Just ask Sandeep LOL


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see what happens. opcorn:

Then maybe we can bomb the mets with some wins


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Good job Mike!

Let's see who gets it..


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome to the dark side. My first bomb went out yesterday and I'm already planning my next hit. Way to keep the noob bombs flying!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice Mike I know I couldnt wait either. I cant wait to see what kind of smack down your gonna give. Congrats bro.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

fishkilla said:


> Nice Mike I know I couldnt wait either. I cant wait to see what kind of smack down your gonna give. Congrats bro.


Didn't bring out the heaviest of my artillery...just warming up ;-)


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Can't wait to see the havoc! If ever you need an address feel free to PM me.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm planning my first as we speak..... Oh the tangled web we weave....


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Cool mike, I can't wait to see the damage.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

It's gonna be a real carnage!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations! The 90 days will be up soon and then..........


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

I serously cant pass by the computer without checking to see what the hell has happened next on here. Its very overwhelming to see how kind and generous you all are. Thats why I love this place.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

djangos said:


> The 90 days


Blows


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

This'll be interesting!


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

what is this bombing u speak of ????


:lalala:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just nothing like blowing stuff up, huh? I've got an idea for something a bit different for later...I love inspiration! Have fun and keep blowing things up on here!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

mikemets said:


> Even though I am well short of the 90 days, someone was nice enough to give me the address I wanted, thank you again.
> Promise...my bombs will HURT!


Hahahaaaaa.... watch out, it gets addictive Mike! :lalala:ound::rockon:


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

From MAW, PIF, you can get many addresses before the 90 days. My first 4 bombs were before my 90 days were up.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

MAY-HEM !!!!! opcorn:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Exactly!! and of course there are other sources! :mischief:


astripp said:


> From MAW, PIF, you can get many addresses before the 90 days. My first 4 bombs were before my 90 days were up.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

djangos said:


> Exactly!! and of course there are other sources! :mischief:


help me out with this dropin a bomb man what is it where do i sign up
and is there a get starter kit 

MAW PIF ??????


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

chewwy26 said:


> help me out with this dropin a bomb man what is it where do i sign up
> and is there a get starter kit


Pick someone, get his address, put cigars in a box, and then ship.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

mikemets said:


> Pick someone, get his address, put cigars in a box, and then ship.


is there a quanity you send or just whatever 3 ,5 10 ??


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

chewwy26 said:


> is there a quanity you send or just whatever 3 ,5 10 ??


Whatever, but just an observation...have seen a lot of 5 cigar bombs.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

djangos said:


> ...The 90 days...





mikemets said:


> Blows


Does it now!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Any amount of cigars is truly appreciated !! Its not the quantity, or the quality, its the thought itself !


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Guess I owe you guys an apology. I was just informed that this post was in poor taste, and that I'm a clueless member of this community.

I thought announcing incoming bombs, without naming the recipient of course, was common practice.

Again, sorry guys, just thought it was a fun thread.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Blaylock said:


> Does it now!


Now NOw children, you guys get started on this topic, both move to opposite sides of the forum, or I'm gonna call out the Reino and Pink Pony........
:tease: :biglaugh: :tease: :biglaugh: :tease: :biglaugh:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

mikemets said:


> Whatever, but just an observation...have seen a lot of 5 cigar bombs.


I'm still waiting until I get 5 different sticks I've tried...LOL Hard tro do up here in the boonies of Northern Ontario, but once I do...there are some people already with a "Wyld Target" on their backs...


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Any amount of cigars is truly appreciated !! Its not the quantity, or the quality, its the thought itself !


Exactly what Keith says. My first 2 bombs were small but I enjoyed them.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

mikemets said:


> Guess I owe you guys an apology. I was just informed that this post was in poor taste, and that I'm a clueless member of this community.
> 
> I thought announcing incoming bombs, without naming the recipient of course, was common practice.
> 
> Again, sorry guys, just thought it was a fun thread.


I'm confused here Mike. Did you edit a post or something? I agree the "90 Days Blows" comment is in bad taste as the rule is in place for a VERY good reason & you will come to grips with it in the future. Other than that I see nothing here to warrant that sort of response. Again are you referring to a certain post or your original posting of this thread? :hmm:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Yea, I don't get it! I have seen a lot of people post incoming/outgoing bombs..........



mikemets said:


> Guess I owe you guys an apology. I was just informed that this post was in poor taste, and that I'm a clueless member of this community.
> 
> I thought announcing incoming bombs, without naming the recipient of course, was common practice.
> 
> Again, sorry guys, just thought it was a fun thread.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Tashaz said:


> ... Other than that I see nothing here to warrant that sort of response. Again are you referring to a certain post or your original posting of this thread? :hmm:


I suspect that this was something that was brought up in private, rather than in the open forum. Without knowing the circumstances regarding this comment, I wouldn't want to speculate on its intent.

Perhaps this would be better served in private between the two parties involved...or at least wait for some additional clarification.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> I suspect that this was something that was brought up in private, rather than in the open forum. Without knowing the circumstances regarding this comment, I wouldn't want to speculate on its intent.
> 
> Perhaps this would be better served in private between the two parties involved...or at least wait for some additional clarification.


I agree wholeheartedly Dave. I'd like to hear Mike's response, which is why I posted. If it was in PM then maybe it should stay there but this thread is confusing.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Tashaz said:


> I agree wholeheartedly Dave. I'd like to hear Mike's response, which is why I posted. If it was in PM then maybe it should stay there but this thread is confusing.


As I stated, I agree that if the comment was made in private, it may be best served to remain there; however the "clarification" I mentioned was in reference to the other party, not Mike. His response has already been made, loud and clear, IMO.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> As I stated, I agree that if the comment was made in private, it may be best served to remain there; however the "clarification" I mentioned was in reference to the other party, not Mike. His response has already been made, loud and clear, IMO.


PM Sent.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Exactly what Keith says. My first 2 bombs were small but I enjoyed them.


and so did the recipients !!!!!! You da man !!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> I'm confused here Mike. Did you edit a post or something? I agree the "90 Days Blows" comment is in bad taste as the rule is in place for a VERY good reason & you will come to grips with it in the future. Other than that I see nothing here to warrant that sort of response. Again are you referring to a certain post or your original posting of this thread? :hmm:


It was for the original posting of this thread.


----------



## Richm20 (May 31, 2009)

mikemets said:


> It was for the original posting of this thread.


So I'm going to assume that the Mods at puff are not on your list for future bombs? :cowboyic9:


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Richm20 said:


> So I'm going to assume that the Mods at puff are not on your list for future bombs? :cowboyic9:


Not necessarily...I'm a bigger man than that.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

mikemets said:


> It was for the original posting of this thread.


Incorrect. The problem with publicizing comments made in private is that there is no context to aid in understanding what's behind the comment. The mods/admins here never discuss private correspondence or issues regarding any member with any other member. It would be simple courtesy for members to use the same standard. Using the public forum to attempt to gain sympathy or support usually doesn't lead anywhere good, and no amount of member support will relieve you of the responsibility of obeying both the letter and spirit of the rules. While in fairness your private correspondence should now be made public to show the context of the comments the mods involved have chosen to keep the communication private.

Time to get the thread back on track or it will be closed.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

bazookajoe said:


> Incorrect. The problem with publicizing comments made in private is that there is no context to aid in understanding what's behind the comment. The mods/admins here never discuss private correspondence or issues regarding any member with any other member. It would be simple courtesy for members to use the same standard. Using the public forum to attempt to gain sympathy or support usually doesn't lead anywhere good, and no amount of member support will relieve you of the responsibility of obeying both the letter and spirit of the rules. While in fairness your private correspondence should now be made public to show the context of the comments the mods involved have chosen to keep the communication private.
> 
> Time to get the thread back on track or it will be closed.


Please feel free to post any words typed by me. I didn't copy and paste from a Private Message, but from the comments section next to the negative feeback received.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> Incorrect. The problem with publicizing comments made in private is that there is no context to aid in understanding what's behind the comment. The mods/admins here never discuss private correspondence or issues regarding any member with any other member. It would be simple courtesy for members to use the same standard. Using the public forum to attempt to gain sympathy or support usually doesn't lead anywhere good, and no amount of member support will relieve you of the responsibility of obeying both the letter and spirit of the rules. While in fairness your private correspondence should now be made public to show the context of the comments the mods involved have chosen to keep the communication private.
> 
> Time to get the thread back on track or it will be closed.


No disrespect to ANYONE who posted here (which I have too) but I just wanted to thank the mods for keeping this forum the civil, pleasant, want-to-go-to forum that it is. Just my two cents.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Oldmso54 said:


> No disrespect to ANYONE who posted here (which I have too) but I just wanted to thank the mods for keeping this forum the civil, pleasant, want-to-go-to forum that it is. Just my two cents.


It's also worthwhile to remember that we are guests on Puff. Never hurts to be respectful of your host.

PMs are a wonderful function.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

So I can't wait to see this bomb go off.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

d_day said:


> So I can't wait to see this bomb go off.


I now wish I made it something to remember as it may be the only one I'm allowed to send here. As it was my 1st bomb, I didn't want to go too crazy. Futhermore, the special box* that will be designated to bombing is still on its way.

Sorry to dissapoint.

* Edited because naming the cigars could be seen as another act of grandiosity on my part.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

mikemets said:


> I now wish I made it something to remember as it may be the only one I'm allowed to send here. As it was my 1st bomb, I didn't want to go too crazy. Futhermore, the special box* that will be designated to bombing is still on its way.
> 
> Sorry to dissapoint.
> 
> * Edited because naming the cigars could be seen as another act of grandiosity on my part.


Since you won't/can't give it a rest, I'll go ahead and close this up.


----------

